# Mt. Mitchell N.C.



## Flexnuphill (May 20, 2013)

I've signed up to ride Mt Mitchell in May. Anyone out there have any nuggets of wisdom they would like to share?

T


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

I've not done the Assault but I've been up Mt Mitchell from Blowing Rock (70 miles, 9,400') twice and last summer I started in Little Switzerland, dropped down to Lake Tahoma and rode to the top from there (78 miles, 7800') 

It was hot last summer and I ran out of water. I had 2 bottles to start and refilled at Lake Tahoma but I ran out on the Parkway before I got to the entrance road. I finally flagged down a car and got some water from them. 

It's a long climb from Lake Tahoma (26.2 miles, 5,226') and you need to pace yourself. None of it is really steep but it seems to last forever.


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

I've never done it.

Here's some ride reports to get some feel for the various weather conditions, the pack riding, and the climbing.

Some of these riders made it with no problems. For others, it was the epic ride of a lifetime.

Mt Mitchell ride report - June 11, 2007 A very difficult ride. Mentions grade percentages on the climbs.

Who is doing Marion/Mitchell? See Post 9, 15, 17

Assault on Mt.Mitchell impressions anyone? Ride reports from four different riders. Sketchy riding on the way to Marion.

2006 Assault on Mt. Mitchell Ride Report Another difficult ride.

Assault on Mt Mitchell in the Books Makes it look easy!


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I haven't done this ride but I have done about 50 epic climbing rides and races with at least that much climbing.

It sounds like there's not much climbing in the first part and all the climbing is at the end. And it's a mass start. So there's a huge pack with many riders who are inexperienced with pack riding. That sort of thing scares me so I'd be super cautious. If you're not expecting to be on the front, stay back from the guys who think they can win it on the flat part.

That long flat-ish part is also perfect for sucking riders in and getting them to expend too much energy too soon. 

The usual endurance things of making sure you eat, drink and get electrolytes if you need them. If you're not sure about the organizers' food or drink mix working for you, bring your own.

Since there's a lot of climbing, plan for X hours in saddle rather than 100 miles. Unless the riding you do normally has 100ft/mile this is going to be slower average speed.

Bring gearing. Having one gear lower than you think you will need can save your ride if you bonk, run low on electrolytes or go too hard early on.

It sounds like there's at least one major climb. If you're not used to climbs that long make sure to include some in your training.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

Sage advice about mass starts. I have seen many riders day ruined at the start before they even cross the starting line. For some reason folks just get too anxious and crash into each other.


----------



## Flexnuphill (May 20, 2013)

Yeah, My goal is to finish (upright) and somewhere between 6 - 7 hours. I'm going to hang with groups I can draft then then pace myself up the 25-30 miles of climbing. My only real concern is the weather, 6-7 hours in the rain does not sound like much fun to me.


----------



## geekjimmy (Mar 26, 2012)

Flexnuphill said:


> Yeah, My goal is to finish (upright) and somewhere between 6 - 7 hours. I'm going to hang with groups I can draft then then pace myself up the 25-30 miles of climbing. My only real concern is the weather, 6-7 hours in the rain does not sound like much fun to me.


Rain is the least of your worries. I've never ridden up it, but we drove up while visiting Asheville once. The cloud deck was really low that day, and all but the very top was engulfed in the clouds. The drive up from Asheville was like driving inside a ping pong ball... Maybe 75ft visibility max. 

And we passed a dozen or so peeps riding up to the top.


----------

